# Updating Wget to use Python 3.8?



## RAMChYLD (Aug 15, 2020)

Hi,

I am trying to build WGET using ports. However one of the components are specifically wanting Python 3.7.

I already compiled Python 3.8 and I want to avoid duplication and multiple versions of the same programs if possible. How do I find this offending package and force it to use Python 3.8? It's bad enough I already made a mistake configuring one of the components (configured component to use expat instead of libxml2... Only to be bitten in the rear when another component can only be configured to use libxml2). I not only want to force a recursive configuration cleanup, but force this one dependency to use Python 3.8 instead (3.7, 3.8, what's the difference? If anything 3.8 should be used because bugfixes). At the moment the only thing I can think of is a forced ports environment reset via portsnap extract... And that still won't fix my Python problem.

Thanks.

Edit: Traced the culprit down to libpsl. Problem is I'm at a loss as to where the python requirement is defined in the makefile...

Edit 2: Worked around by disabling PSL support...

Edit 3: And a half dozen other dependencies also want Python 3.7...

AAAAAAARGGHHHHH!!!!!

Why can't they detect that I have a newer version of Python installed and go with that??! That is always the right thing to do!


----------



## T-Daemon (Aug 15, 2020)

Have a look at /usr/ports/Mk/bsd.default-versions.mk. To override set in /etc/make.conf appropriate variable, in this case `PYTHON_DEFAULT=3.8`, [EDIT] or if the case is different default version settings: `DEFAULT_VERSIONS= python=3.8 <insert other defaults here>`


----------



## alexsm (Aug 15, 2020)

Maybe the ports team could consider evaluate the option to use Pyenv, that allows installation and use of multiple python versions?
Even if there is a default or preferred  python version for the base system or the ports, if some port needs some specific different version, Pyenv should be the “proper” way to handle multiple Python versions in the same system (or jail)?

Best regards,
Alex


----------



## RAMChYLD (Aug 16, 2020)

Understood. I'll try the suggestions, thanks.


----------

